# Rotaugen richtig zubereiten ?!



## kanalangler1997 (10. April 2011)

Hallo,

Ich hab zufälligerweise 2 Rotaugen ( 25 und 30 cm) gefangen...auf kopf und abgestochen  in Eimer und nach Hause#6... Die dinger sehen echt lecker aus hab ich mir Gedacht also die 30 cm rotauge ausgenommen also wirklich nur gedärme raus kein abschuppen oder so und dann aufn Grill....habs mal probiert ......hmmmmmmmm schmeckt das ******* |gr:

Was hab ich falsch gemacht ? müsste ich die schuppen wegmachen ?? (zudem war das problem mit den Gräten da ) kann man die überhaupt machen ?? oder sind die ungeniesbar ??#q


MFG#h


----------



## fischermann97 (10. April 2011)

*AW: Rotaugen richtig zubereiten ?!*

Es gibt sogar sehr schmackhafte Rezepte für Rotaugen . Manche Angler ( sehr wenige  ) behaupten sogar , dass es einer der wohlschmeckendste Fische unserer Gewässer ist . Problem sind aber die Gräten . Sie sind sehr zahlreich in Ritauge vertreten , doch es gibt ein Rezept , bei dem dass gar kein Problem ist : Fischbouletten , FischpflAnzerl oder wie du sie auch nennen möchtest . Und das geht so . Du brauchst für 4 Personen ca 400gr. Weisfischfilet , 100 gr. Zwiebel, 2 Eier , schnittlauch und Salz und Pfeffer . Zubereitung : Fuschfilet Durch einen Fleischwolf geben und die Zwiebel klein hacken . Dann die Zwiebeln und Fisch mit dem Ei , Salz und Pfeffer und dem Schnittlauch vermisch . Anschmiedend ca. 8 Pflanzerl Formen und sie in Olivenöl anbraten . 
Die Gräten  sind nun kein Problem mehr , da sie sehr klein gehackt wurden und nach dem braten schmeckst du sie nicht mehr . 
Achja , Jeden Fisch sollte mann grundsätzlich Schuppen , außer Fische mit sehr kleinen Rund oder Schmelzschuppen.
MfG
Niklas


----------



## Honeyball (10. April 2011)

*AW: Rotaugen richtig zubereiten ?!*

Also, wie auf dem Grill verbrannte Schuppen schmecken...
Auf die Idee bin selbst ich in Deinem Alter nicht gekommen (ich denke mal, die 1997 ist Dein Geburtsjahr)...

Aber nun zu Deiner Frage: Du solltest *in jedem Fall* die Schuppen komplett entfernen, am einfachsten von hinten nach vorn zum Kopf hin mit einem stumpfen Messer, Messerrücken oder einem Fischschupper. Dann schmecken auch Rotaugen vom Grill vorzüglich, wenn da nicht die vielen Muskelgräten wären.

Deshalb bevorzuge ich bei Rotaugen, Rotfedern, Alanden und Brassen die folgenden Methoden:

in der Pfanne von beiden Seiten mit Butter braten und anschließend mit Zweibelringen zwei Tage in eine Essiglösung einlegen (wie mit Bratheringen). Dadurch werden die feinen Gräten weich und genießbar.
zur Hälfte kochen und dann zusammen mit der rohen Hälfte, eingeweichten Brötchen, Kräutern und Geürzen durch den Fleischwolf drehen und Fischfrikadellen braten
:lhhhm, da bekomme ich glatt Appetit, obwohl ich grade ein knappes Pfund Spargel verdrückt hab :m


----------



## kanalangler1997 (10. April 2011)

*AW: Rotaugen richtig zubereiten ?!*

Eure ideen sind sehr gut und höhren sich lecker an aber bei vielen braucht man einen fleischwolf den ich aber nicht hab also was gibt es sonst noch für möglichkeiten ??? |bigeyes


MFG#h


----------



## fischermann97 (10. April 2011)

*AW: Rotaugen richtig zubereiten ?!*

Du kannst das Fischfilet herausschneiden und es dann alle 2-3 mm einschneiden , aber nicht zu tief , nur soweit bis du Marxist das du eine Gräte durchtrennt hast . Dann kannst du es auch ganz normal braten . Oder du nimmst einen Zauberstab , und dafür gibt es so einen Zerhackselaufsatz . Damit kriegst du den Fisch auch klein . ( Okay das hört sich etwas brutal an   , geht aber gut ) 
Mit vielen grüßen
Niklas


----------



## thanatos (11. April 2011)

*AW: Rotaugen richtig zubereiten ?!*

einen fleischwolf braucht man nicht unbedingt.ein mal fragte ich einen älteren herren (eine unmögliche angel)ob er schon jemals einen fisch gefangen hätte.gleich schwärmte er von einer großen güster und den leckeren frikadellen.gleich mit gräten durchgedreht?nö,gebrüht,zerlegt und mit ner pinzette entgrätet.wie lange?etwa zwei stunden bin ja rentner


----------



## antonio (11. April 2011)

*AW: Rotaugen richtig zubereiten ?!*

gegrillte schuppen und schleim lecker|uhoh:#d.

wie schon gesagt entschuppen und entschleimen.
ne schmackhafte variante ist auch die zubereitung nach nem bratheringrezept.
da stöhren die gräten auch nicht.

antonio


----------



## kanalangler1997 (11. April 2011)

*AW: Rotaugen richtig zubereiten ?!*

danke für die guten tipps werde mal das mit den bratheringen ausprobieren wenn ihr sonst noch rezepte habt könte ihr mir gerne schreibn :q


----------



## Brummel (11. April 2011)

*AW: Rotaugen richtig zubereiten ?!*

Nabend kanal997 #h,

http://www.chefkoch.de/rezepte/839191188972799/Falsche-Bratheringe-aus-Rotaugen.html

das ist eines von unglaublich vielen leckeren Rezepten die zu finden sind, hast viel zu tun wenn Du alle probieren willst, aber es lohnt sich#6.

Gruß Torsten #h


----------



## Steff-Peff (13. April 2011)

*AW: Rotaugen richtig zubereiten ?!*



Brummel schrieb:


> Nabend kanal997 #h,
> 
> http://www.chefkoch.de/rezepte/839191188972799/Falsche-Bratheringe-aus-Rotaugen.html
> 
> ...



Die Bilder zu dem Rezept stammen von mir (Peff) :m. Kann ich echt empfehlen.
Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------

